# .mov file won't copy to an external hard drive



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

need to transfer .mov files to external drive so the person can work on it... but it's telling me the following:

"Sorry, the operation could not be completed because an unexpected error occured. (error code 0) "



the files sizes are 13GB, 50GB, and 34GB. Are these file sizes too big to transfer? The hard drive has plenty of space (205GB available).

Any idea why I can't copy this?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm going to guess that your external drive is formatted at FAT32, which means you have a MAX file size limit of 4GB. You would need to format the drive as HFS+ to copy it over.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Good guess, GT. Just what I was going to theorise.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> I'm going to guess that your external drive is formatted at FAT32, which means you have a MAX file size limit of 4GB. You would need to format the drive as HFS+ to copy it over.


thanks, i'll ask the person to make it HFS+

just a quick question, if it's HFS+, would that allow the hard drive to be used by a PC and a Mac?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

They wouldn't be able to use it on a PC without installing 3rd party commercial software ... it's called MacDrive (search on here or google for more details -- there is at least one active thread discussing the options of PC and Mac hard drive sharing right now)


----------

